# Sticky  Calling all RAW newbs!!!



## DaneMama

I need your help! 

Dude and Bucks Mamma started a thread about her dog's teeth change after a few months on raw feeding. This has sparked the interest in me to do a page or blog post on the PMR website about BEFORE and AFTER photos of dogs teeth. 

If any of you already have these photos...freaking share them!!!! 

If any of you newbs haven't taken photos yet....freaking do it!!!!

The more photographic evidence we have of how well a raw diet can clean teeth the better! 

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE help a girl out LOL

Post em here, make your own thread...however!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I will see if I can find the set I took of Leo!:thumb: Then if I can I will take a new set of him!:biggrin: He wasnt as far gone as Dude...but he was 4 years into "olroy gravy" crud when I got him!:wink: uke:


----------



## hmbutler

Unfortunately (for pictures sake, not Duke's sake haha) Duke's teeth weren't bad when we started raw! They might've been just a touch off-white/yellowy, but no build up etc. I only notice NOW that they are pearly white lol. Sorry I have no pics  and I don't know if After pics are any good without the Before's haha


----------



## malluver1005

I never even thought of taking before and after pictures of Aspen's teeth


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua

aw...totally missed it!!! we're only 1 month into raw n her dark brown plaque already all gone now... wish i took the dam before pics!!


----------



## frogdog

Yogi's teeth were white when we started being he was only 15 months and had his teeth brushed daily. We are finishing week two but nothing to show but pearly whites.


----------



## SerenityFL

Don't have any. They were 4 month old puppies when they started raw...teeth were already pearly white. However, Nat, could you also add in photos of teeth on older dogs who have been on raw for a long time?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I like that idea too. Those who have older dogs could be shown next to kibble fed dogs of the same age.


----------



## DaneMama

Oh absolutely, but its just more "scientific" if we do pictures of before and after raw on the same dog. 

By all means....lets get some tooth pictures taken and documented!!!

It was sad today at work, a cocker spaniel lost 16 of his teeth during his dental....he was only 9 years old. Poor fella :frown: 

Here's a picture of a 12 year old dachshund's teeth I cleaned up and extracted a few months ago....again, 16 extractions.


----------



## eternalstudent

Such a shame people do that to there dogs :-(

Unfortunately like others above, we started raw with puppy teeth so her adult teeth have never seen kibble, and never will


----------



## xellil

That's why my dachshund has four teeth. They said if you were in the same room with her, the smell coming from her mouth would make you sick.

I never thought to take photos of my Dobie and he would have been a good one, his back teeth were black and dark brown. Dang it.


----------



## danecolor

well, the image quality is not even close to comparable and the before picture only really shows the tartar on her canine, which has been the slowest to disappear, but i will share my before and after pictures anyway in case they can be of use. it is a shame i did not have a better camera to get pictures of her molars before we started; the change was very drastic. 

before:









after:


----------



## BoxerPaws

I wish I could help with this!! We started Zoey eating raw at 12 weeks though, and she's now losing her puppy teeth (I've found 2, don't know if there are more I've missed!). She'll never have adult teeth that come in contact with kibble, so they should always be bright white! Nothing to compare to!


----------



## Tobi

Tobi's teeth were just falling out and his big boy teeth were coming in when we started raw :lol: I'm no help for this one!!


----------



## tem_sat

I don't think it's a bad idea to include "after" shots without the "before's". A series of photos of clean white teeth might also get the point across just as well.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Here you are! Although it's not a true before/after yet, it's still pretty darn dramatic!
Kai just turned 1YO last month


----------



## DaneMama

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Here you are! Although it's not a true before/after yet, it's still pretty darn dramatic!
> Kai just turned 1YO last month


WAHOO!!! Now that's what I'm looking for!!! 

The more pictures of teeth the better. Even if all you have is dogs with pearly whites :thumb:


----------



## xellil

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Here you are! Although it's not a true before/after yet, it's still pretty darn dramatic!
> Kai just turned 1YO last month


Definitely dramatic - especially that a 1 year old dog could have so much tarter and plaque on their teeth. Just amazing, the change.


----------



## kady05

I'll get some of Piper's today or tomorrow.. hers weren't bad to begin with (she's not quite 2 and had no build up whatsoever) though but I'll still snap some


----------



## Tobi

DaneMama said:


> The more pictures of teeth the better. Even if all you have is dogs with pearly whites :thumb:


okay 

14 months old and still pearly white!




These are linked images, if you click them and then click it again when it takes you to imgur it will zoom in nice and full size.


----------



## tem_sat

Tobi has some great looking teeth! Thank you for sharing these pic's!


----------



## tem_sat

To DaneMama:

Might this thread qualify as a sticky, possibly titled, "Raw Fed Teeth" (or whatever title everyone seems to like)?


----------



## schtuffy

Wow, Tobi's teeth are...whiter than his fur!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi

tem_sat said:


> Tobi has some great looking teeth! Thank you for sharing these pic's!


 Thank you! he loves using them :lol:


schtuffy said:


> Wow, Tobi's teeth are...whiter than his fur!! :biggrin:


And they've never been brushed! :becky:


----------



## Doc

Paws teef is dat wyatt but he soaks em in bleech every nite.


----------



## tem_sat

Tobi said:


> Thank you! he loves using them :lol:
> 
> And they've never been brushed! :becky:


Geez...really more like a goal to shoot for. Even straight back from a dental my Doxie had in May, there is no way his teeth looked as great as Tobi's. All we can do is try. Also, thanks for the pig foot tip. It's great for polishing.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua

Tobi! i'm so envy of his teeth! more whiter than our human teeth dont u think?? lol!!


----------



## DaneMama

tem_sat said:


> To DaneMama:
> 
> Might this thread qualify as a sticky, possibly titled, "Raw Fed Teeth" (or whatever title everyone seems to like)?


Good idea! Done!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Well, since it is now a sticky, I'll add Dude's teeth in here too.


Before Raw: 8 year old kibble fed dog








About 1 month in:








About 4 months in: Recently taken


----------



## maplewood

Ohhh I wish I had done before and after pictures!!!


----------



## magicre

wish i could help....but bubba was two and had mild need of a dental, which was gone in a blink of an eye once we started raw six months later....so no pics. plus he won't keep his mouth open long enough.

malia always had good teeth, except for a cavity in a molar that was extracted. now she has great teeth.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I don't have any before pics, but here they are now. Tanis just turned 5 this month and has never had his teeth cleaned.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

mischiefgrrl said:


> I don't have any before pics, but here they are now. Tanis just turned 5 this month and has never had his teeth cleaned.
> 
> View attachment 4167


Those look GREAT!


----------



## leilaquinn

Luigi just started raw, but he is under two and I've been giving him beef ribs for a while, plus the occasional quick brush. I'm just excited for them to stay this nice, especially since i just about make out with him and like the fact that his doggy breath is probably nicer than mine is first thing in the am!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Those look GREAT!


Thank you! Looking at the pic now I probably pulled his lip up a little high - LOL. I just read the thread, looked over and he was next to me so I grabbed his mouth and snapped the picture before he knew what was going on! I think those look pretty good for a 5 year old who's had no dental treatment!


----------



## gorge77

this set of teeth belongs to my girl who's turning 4 years old this Oct. never had any scaling done. vet commended her teeth look great.


----------



## 300roses

I used to brush my gal's teeth with toothbrush daily. It was a tedious process for both of us. I had to pry open her mouth all the time and she spent the whole time resisting my efforts. Eversince she went raw, her raw meaty bones become her 'toothbrush'. Now she gets to enjoy her bones, as her teeth get 'brushed'. My job is just to sit by her side and watch her in action. And I must say RMBs work effectively for her pearlies. She is turning 3 in January. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama

300roses said:


> I used to brush my gal's teeth with toothbrush daily. It was a tedious process for both of us. I had to pry open her mouth all the time and she spent the whole time resisting my efforts. Eversince she went raw, her raw meaty bones become her 'toothbrush'. Now she gets to enjoy her bones, as her teeth get 'brushed'. My job is just to sit by her side and watch her in action. And I must say RMBs work effectively for her pearlies. She is turning 3 in January. :smile:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206


I have to say that those are the best dang Papillon teeth I've ever seen. No joke! Her teeth are incredibly healthy!!!


----------



## Rodeo

I don't have before pictures but Rodeo was only 5-6 months when I switched anyway. She's nine, going on ten months now.


----------



## hmbutler

I can barely even get a good look at Duke's teeth, let alone get a photo of them haha. But from what I can see, they are pretty pearly white


----------



## Craiga

My 3.5 lb Yorkie, Death Machine, lost six teeth last month. I switched her to raw this week. We are using Stella and Chewy's dehydrated food. I rehydrate it in her bowl and noticed small bone fragments when I was breaking it down in the water. I know it includes raw bones but I expected they would be pulverized. If she wasn't so small, I wouldn't mind but she's tiny and I am scared those little fragments will damage her throat. My husband suggested I run the food through a sieve but it's fibrous and it will be very hard to go through. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Alma, mom to Deathie


----------



## lmnoconnor

No pictures of Moshe's teeth but glowing reviews from the vet stating he has beautiful teeth!


----------



## RiverRun

Here are my two girls
Before








After(4yr old lab)

















Before
















After(7yr old aussie)

















They are not the best, but there is a difference! They also have not had recreational bones in a while(their teeth are sparkling after those!) and my lab does not use her canines when she eats, which is why they still look rough.


----------



## DaneMama

RiverRun said:


> They are not the best, but there is a difference! They also have not had recreational bones in a while(their teeth are sparkling after those!) and my lab does not use her canines when she eats, which is why they still look rough.


The upper carnassial tooth on this side worries me. Its broken in a way that makes it very possible that she could get an infection in that root because the pulp cavity is exposed. Since there was tartar covering the hole in the first few pictures I know that its an old break (not caused by raw). But once the tartar is gone, that open hole is very exposed to bacteria. Just keep a very close eye on this tooth!

Other wise they look fantastic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## RiverRun

Thanks Natalie! I am aware of the problem, it is VERY old(Around 4 years). She initially had a hole in that molar, and once she was started on raw a few years back, the hole seemed to close up almost. She is a severe chewer and with her severe anxiety, she tends to yank on the chain link fences and gnaw on rock solid things. As you notice in her after picture, that molar has now broken off past where the hole originally was. I do not know when she broke this molar off, her canines are also broken off a good bit, but she is doing fine so far. She has NO trouble eating or continuing to aggressively chew on things, so unless it becomes a problem, I do not want to take her in. I do not have a vet I trust, and this dog gives herself an anxiety attack when she goes to vet clinics.


----------



## DaneMama

Oh good. Usually when they're that old of a break then problems don't happen. I'd still keep an eye on it though as I have seen old breaks like that turn nasty!


----------



## Donna Little

I unfortunately don't have any "before" pics and to some of you this wouldn't be a great "after" but knowing what Toby's teeth looked like a few months ago, believe me it is. 
He is a 10 yr old Chihuahua that has never had a dental due to his health issues. All of you small dog owners know that the small breeds generally have bad teeth as they age. When I got him he was 3 and his teeth were already pretty bad. Even back then after my vet listened to his heart they didn't want to sedate him for a cleaning. He's eaten kibble all his life until 4 months ago and the difference in his teeth so far is amazing. He had a broken jaw before I adopted him so his mouth sits slightly askew and he's really just beginning to have better jaw power. He also HATES for anyone to look in his mouth so this was the best pic I could get.


----------



## xellil

I think it's pretty amazing that he still has his teeth.


----------



## Donna Little

xellil said:


> I think it's pretty amazing that he still has his teeth.


I agree. He has every single one of them. My 13 yr old Chihuahua Lily has a good many missing. I got her when she was almost 9 and her teeth were some of the worst I'd ever seen. When the vet looked at them for the first time she took a piece of gauze and grabbed her front teeth on the bottom and 3 came out in her hand. Total. Rotten. Mouth. :shocked:
And my 17 yr old Dachshund is missing most in the front, I think she's basically just left with her canines. She needs to get some tartar off of her's too and I give her as much bony stuff to chew as I can to help. Hopefully with a little time her teeth will improve. To think I may never have to sedate any of my babies for a dental again..... Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Unosmom

Unos teeth at 5.5 years old









he has some buildup which I havent been able to get rid of with rmb's, I might try scaling it.


----------



## DaneMama

Donna Little said:


> I unfortunately don't have any "before" pics and to some of you this wouldn't be a great "after" but knowing what Toby's teeth looked like a few months ago, believe me it is.
> He is a 10 yr old Chihuahua that has never had a dental due to his health issues. All of you small dog owners know that the small breeds generally have bad teeth as they age. When I got him he was 3 and his teeth were already pretty bad. Even back then after my vet listened to his heart they didn't want to sedate him for a cleaning. He's eaten kibble all his life until 4 months ago and the difference in his teeth so far is amazing. He had a broken jaw before I adopted him so his mouth sits slightly askew and he's really just beginning to have better jaw power. He also HATES for anyone to look in his mouth so this was the best pic I could get.
> 
> View attachment 4394


Donna- I think those are the best senior chihuahua teeth I've ever seen! Gorgeous chompers!


----------



## DaneMama

Craiga said:


> My 3.5 lb Yorkie, Death Machine, lost six teeth last month. I switched her to raw this week. We are using Stella and Chewy's dehydrated food. I rehydrate it in her bowl and noticed small bone fragments when I was breaking it down in the water. I know it includes raw bones but I expected they would be pulverized. If she wasn't so small, I wouldn't mind but she's tiny and I am scared those little fragments will damage her throat. My husband suggested I run the food through a sieve but it's fibrous and it will be very hard to go through. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alma, mom to Deathie
> 
> View attachment 4246


Honestly I don't know. I've never been a fan of dehydrated or premade raw foods. Nearly all the raw feeders here do prey model raw feeding. Its never suggested to feed raw bones that aren't surrounded by muscle meat because they can cause problems. But I'm not sure if that carries over to processed dehydrated food.


----------



## Donna Little

DaneMama said:


> Donna- I think those are the best senior chihuahua teeth I've ever seen! Gorgeous chompers!


It seriously takes very little to make me happy and when I got a look at those on the computer where I could pull the pic up huge I was thrilled at the difference! I've always worried that since he has such a bad heart murmur having so much plaque on his teeth had to be making his health worse. And his breath was always horrible! It's still not great but WAY better. We luvs us some raw!! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama

Usually it's bacteria originating in the mouth that lodge in the heart that causes heart murmurs in these little dogs with bad teeth. The more you can get rid of the tartar the better shape he will be in! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Donna Little

Okay this isn't an actual "teeth shot" but I snapped this today while my crazy girl was playing and had her big mouth open. She has NO tartar and will be 11 this month. Gotta love that smile!:thumb:


----------



## Sprocket

I've only been feeding raw for 2 days and I have already noticed a HUGE difference in Mikeys teeth. He is 8.5 years old and his teeth were bad, not REALLY bad but not pretty . Sprocket, my 2 year old chi, has always had good teeth but they look even better now. The pup Gunner just got his new teeth so they have always been white 

I'll see if I can russle up an old picture of Mikeys teeth. 

ETA - Pictures

Mikey from 2 years ago (can't really see much  sorry)









Take 5 minutes ago (he is a pain in the ass about opening his mouth and yes his canine is broken )


----------



## Sprocket

I'll take another picture in a month or so. I know its hard to tell but I see a HUGE difference in them


----------



## Sprocket

What the heck, my first post disappeared


----------



## barneysmom2510

This gives me hope one of my 10 year old's dacshund's teeth are terrible. They get scaled it is right back she also has receding gums . I toook a before pic they want to tkae most of her teeth but I am hoping this will prevent it.


----------



## Donna Little

Here's a picture of my 7 yr old Chihuahua's teeth I took about 6 weeks ago. They were a little worse than that when I started her on raw. She was my last dog I switched because she is really picky and has a sensitive stomach so I was afraid she'd have a hard time. I started her in July right after Tommy died.









And a pic I took a few minutes ago. MUCH better! Bye tartar! :hand:


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> Okay this isn't an actual "teeth shot" but I snapped this today while my crazy girl was playing and had her big mouth open. She has NO tartar and will be 11 this month. Gotta love that smile!


Man, those are GREAT teeth!

And I feel in my guts that Snorkels' untreated, green, rotted teeth that had no attention for years caused her mitral valve disease, regardless of the fact that people say her breed is prone to it.

how could it not? Only four of her teeth were saveable. All that bacteria in her system for years.


----------



## Donna Little

I know. My little Tommy ended up with one tooth and the ones he had when I first got him were black. Bailey has always had pretty good teeth for a small dog. But when I think about it she's done her own version of pmr by killing small animals herself and eating them. She's a beast! :heh:
The only tooth missing in her mouth is the one right in front and she knocked it out running 90 mph and smacking her face into a cement step. Seriously, a beast....


----------



## xellil

HAHA - if no one else will brush my teeth, I'll just do it myself! and knock one out to boot.


----------



## barneysmom2510

Daisy's biggest problem is she has receding gums. I noticed that I used to have to sweep her back teeth to get the food that would be caked on in the way back and she hated that. Now she has nothing on her back teeth and she is getting through the bones no problem.


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket 2 year old Chi - Picture taken early October 2011 3 days After starting PMR









Mikey 8.5 year old Heeler/Dingo mix - Picture taken October 2011 3 days after starting PMR










Gunner 6 month old APBT - Picture taken October 2011 3 days after starting PMR


----------



## BoxerPaws

Sprocket, my Zoey's teeth probably look a lot like Gunner's. She's almost 6 months, and has been on raw since she was 3 months. Her adult teeth have been coming in recently, so her shiny new big girl teeth will always stay that way!


----------



## Sprocket

BoxerPaws said:


> Sprocket, my Zoey's teeth probably look a lot like Gunner's. She's almost 6 months, and has been on raw since she was 3 months. Her adult teeth have been coming in recently, so her shiny new big girl teeth will always stay that way!


I love how white new dog teeth are! Hopefully Gunner's will stay that way. He has been on the diet for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Unosmom

posting updated pics, 2 weeks on raw. I did scale the buildup on his canines, but overall I say they look pretty great 

side one:










side 2:


----------



## Makovach

I will try to get a few pictures of Annie's (7yrs) and Tucker's (11 months) teeth soon! But my after pictures wont come for another month or two! (my uncle wont allow me to feed raw at his house  but my BF and I are moving soon!)


----------



## OnyxDog

Here are a few for you! Rocky's teeth have never been brushed or scaled. I am thinking about scaling his canines, since I can't find a meal that is complicated enough for him to use his canines...



Before: Taken Sept. 29th 2011












Two and a half weeks in:













Taken today:















Edit: Just forgot to say that he's about 4 years old!


----------



## xellil

OnyxDog said:


> Here are a few for you! Rocky's teeth have never been brushed or scaled. I am thinking about scaling his canines, since I can't find a meal that is complicated enough for him to use his canines...


that it a truly dramatic change. I'm impressed with everyone who got before photos!

My dog's change is almost exactly like yours - and he's determined not to use his canines so they are still yellow. If he can find an edge, he will chew with his back teeth. 

I'm trying a hogshead and a lambshead, and I do believe his canines are whiter. He's pretty much forced to use them, especially when it's frozen.


----------



## OnyxDog

xellil said:


> that it a truly dramatic change. I'm impressed with everyone who got before photos!
> 
> My dog's change is almost exactly like yours - and he's determined not to use his canines so they are still yellow. If he can find an edge, he will chew with his back teeth.
> 
> I'm trying a hogshead and a lambshead, and I do believe his canines are whiter. He's pretty much forced to use them, especially when it's frozen.



Rocky is an expert at finding an edge so he can use his back teeth. That stinker! I'll have to try to find the heads somewhere... I haven't seen them yet. I am planning on visiting a few Mexican stores to see what they have.


----------



## xellil

OnyxDog said:


> Rocky is an expert at finding an edge so he can use his back teeth. That stinker! I'll have to try to find the heads somewhere... I haven't seen them yet. I am planning on visiting a few Mexican stores to see what they have.


Rebel, too. He will sit there and gnaw with his back teeth when he could easily rip the meat off with his front. I get so ticked at him! 

I did get the hogshead at a store that caters to the Hispanic population - I'm going to ask the butcher to cut the next one in half, though, because they've gone at it several times and it's getting in pretty bad shape, and still tons of meat on it. those things are really big. But cheap.


----------



## Tobi

The before and after's in this thread are unbelievable! Fantastic :becky:


----------



## Sandy Reg

I just started my pups on raw diet today and I will definitely take pictures and if you're still interested get back to you in 4 weeks or so to post the before and afters. Thanks for the idea!!! It would be great to have documented proof of their health improvement


----------



## xellil

Sandy Reg said:


> I just started my pups on raw diet today and I will definitely take pictures and if you're still interested get back to you in 4 weeks or so to post the before and afters. Thanks for the idea!!! It would be great to have documented proof of their health improvement


Oh yes, definitely interested  - I wish I had thought to take before photos.


----------



## Jettblack

Hi
I just started raw feeding this week, and my 12 year old Patterdale has bad bad teeth, that have been scaled and cleaned at the vet, only to return, so I have just taken photo's of his teeth, and will look again soon to see if there is a difference.
How long has it been from when starting feeding raw that other owners have noticed the difference??


----------



## xellil

Jettblack said:


> Hi
> I just started raw feeding this week, and my 12 year old Patterdale has bad bad teeth, that have been scaled and cleaned at the vet, only to return, so I have just taken photo's of his teeth, and will look again soon to see if there is a difference.
> How long has it been from when starting feeding raw that other owners have noticed the difference??


It shouldn't take very long. At least in a couple of weeks or less you should see a difference. In my experience the back teeth get white alot faster because they use them more.


----------



## magicre

Jettblack said:


> Hi
> I just started raw feeding this week, and my 12 year old Patterdale has bad bad teeth, that have been scaled and cleaned at the vet, only to return, so I have just taken photo's of his teeth, and will look again soon to see if there is a difference.
> How long has it been from when starting feeding raw that other owners have noticed the difference??


the first thing i noticed was my dogs started to smell like chicken and their breath was different, not better, but different.

since malia had just had a dental and bubba was only two.....and only mildly needed one, i didn't notice for a few months....when i realised her teeth were still clean and his teeth were very clean...

i have read on here that people begin to notice within a few weeks....

two years later, they are both wow....and no smell to their breath...at all.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I have never really looked at this thread before. Of course I have to add my two cents. 

I don't have a before photo. Sargeant, my dachshund/poodle mix has had all kinds of food in his lifetime. Everything from Purina Dog Chow to Innova to raw. For the last few years he has gotten raw on a part time basis. Nowadays, for the last 2 1/2 months he has been a full time raw goer. He is 8 1/2 years old. Over a year ago he broke his carnassal tooth on his right side for chewing on something I should have never given him (a smoked bone). When they pulled his tooth the vet was amazed she wouldn't have to actually clean his teeth too. I guess its a standard practice to do a cleaning whenever doing an extraction? This is a picture of his left side. 











ETA: Sarge was a trooper for this picture. I probably took 20 because my camera was not focusing, then the flash would bleed out the color. Finally, we sat in a sunny area. His mouth is narrow so getting most of his teeth in this shot was difficult. So I hope you can appreciate it. LOL


----------



## AveryandAudrey

My new Sophia had awful teeth. I got the before pic. Shes been on raw for a couple weeks now and already looking better. I will try to get an after pic up soon. Its amazing what raw does!


----------



## bridget246

The only thing I can do here is comment. My dogs breath use to stink. It doesn't anymore. When it does another raw meal gets rid of it. I still brush her teeth 3 or 4 times a week. 

Her teeth are looking great. But then they have always looked great. "If the grass is greener on the other side it might be because they took better care of it." 

I can still get a picture if you want one.


----------



## blue_dog

Wow, these pearly whites make me want to eat raw, lol. If I can convince the family to switch the mutt to raw than I will certainly share some before and after pictures!


----------



## xellil

blue_dog said:


> Wow, these pearly whites make me want to eat raw, lol. If I can convince the family to switch the mutt to raw than I will certainly share some before and after pictures!


Even if you don't switch fully to raw you can give your dog meaty bones for teeth cleaning. It will save you alot of money in the long run because you won't need dentals or extractions.


----------



## ArissaVasconcelos

I dont have before pictures, but I just took this...My two year old labradors that have been on raw since they were 1 year.


----------



## twotonelover

I don't have any before pictures. Rosey had a dental when she was 8 or 9, and by the time she was 12 the vet said she would likely need another.

These are her teeth now. Not pearly white, but they are tarter free! Not too shabby considering shes nearly 14 years old! :biggrin1: Its hard to get a good picture one handed haha. Her tongue kept flapping out on the side so you can't see her bottom teeth...

















Recently at the shelter we had a 5 year old bichon/poodle mix that needed 22 TEETH PULLED!!!!  Poor little guy.. Makes me happy that my old lady hasn't had a single tooth pulled and likely never will!


----------



## MizMo

Took some pictures this morning. Just started easing into the raw this week. 

Mojo was very cooperative about me taking a photo, he held very still. 
Risa, whose teeth definitely show her age and previous diet, was not so cooperative. I think I had to take six pics of hers and I'm not happy how they came out.
We may have to do round two.

Now if I can just get my card reader on this computer to recognize the SanDisk card...I can work on them. Hunting for drivers atm.
I think the flash might have been too much but I might be able to contrast/darken it to a viewable shot.

Should I take pics of all the teeth or is just one side of the jaw a good enough comparison for later on?


----------



## DaneMama

The more pictures you take the better. Preferably 1 picture of each side of the mouth, showing full dentition. Dog's mouth can be closed, just lift the lip up!


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket said:


> Mikey 8.5 year old Heeler/Dingo mix - Picture taken October 2011 3 days after starting PMR


Not bad for a 9 year old dog!


----------



## Makovach

You lucky people! You can easily lift the dogs' lips up and snap a picture! Annie has such a pushed in muzzle and so much floppy lips I have to fight to get them all out of the way!

These are pictures from Annie 7 year old boxer. she has Oral tumors and gums growing over teeth due to an Autoimmune issue. 

Left side
February- before raw

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Left side
March- 3 weeks into raw









Left Side-
April- 7 weeks into raw
(Coming soon)

Right side
February- before raw

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Right side
March- 3 weeks into raw

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Right side
April- 7 weeks into raw
(Coming soon)

There has been a notable color difference. Freshness of breath. Her gums are going down back to where they should be and exposing her teeth again. Her tumors are getting smaller and a few have even gone away.


----------



## Diva_Ziva

I'm getting ready to start Ziva on the Raw Diet ... do you all still want before and after pictures? I'll take some tonight or in the morning before she get's her first Raw meal


----------



## Liz

Yes please - it is always great to see the changes.


----------



## magicre

most definitely


----------



## sirjohn17

hi to all im sir john from the philippines.. i've been feeding my shih tzu raw food for 3 weeks. still in chicken.. hope to learn lot of things from all of you..


----------



## Artsy

My dog's teeth are HORRIBLE and she has the breath to match. The vet wanted to put her under for a cleaning, but with her age I really think the risks are far greater than the benefit. I will definitely be taking before and after pics.


----------



## Emma2micah

hi guys ... i am new to the forum ... I have 2 chocolate labs and we all live happily in maui Hawaii . I would love to get some help on how to start them on raw food . i looked into Drawin raw food and although it seems good it is soooooo expensive to ship to maui . so i decide to call a local butcher and ask him to gring up some beef and beef hearts/liver and bones . i have not picked it up yet ... but can someone pleeeaaase help me figure out how to do this and how much to feed them . they are 75lbs. and 85 lbs respectively


----------



## Artsy

Hi, Emma, I'm also new here, but this was given to me as a great resource: How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw From what I've read you don't want to start with beef, or organ meats. But you can look in the raw section here for more information.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Emma2micah said:


> hi guys ... i am new to the forum ... I have 2 chocolate labs and we all live happily in maui Hawaii . I would love to get some help on how to start them on raw food . i looked into Drawin raw food and although it seems good it is soooooo expensive to ship to maui . so i decide to call a local butcher and ask him to gring up some beef and beef hearts/liver and bones . i have not picked it up yet ... but can someone pleeeaaase help me figure out how to do this and how much to feed them . they are 75lbs. and 85 lbs respectively
> View attachment 8301


I would suggest starting your own thread, as you will get more replies!:smile:
(Which you will need because you do NOT want to start them on red meats...that is asking for a major "blowout", of the stool kind...not fun!!)


----------



## Emma2micah

thank you so much . this was very helpful


----------



## murbanski

Hello! I'm Molly from NWI. I don't have my own dogs to feed raw, but I'm reading up on it so I can feed my future dogs!


----------



## Mondo

No pics here. However an update. I joined this forum last January after my 11 1/2 year old Tibetan Spaniel "Tuffy" had 3 teeth removed, and periodontal disease. As this is the raw feeding forum I won't discuss diet other than I have fed raw chicken, duck and turkey necks for the past year to both of my older boys, pretty well daily. Tuffy is a pickier eater, so some days he will refuse necks, or most anything. He is getting over a mild bout of pancreatitis. 

He had is yearly checkup this Thursday. No cavities. His teeth look "good", damage was done with years of feeding kibble and not feeding bones. But I was very pleased at his checkup, shocked actually as I was not convinced that the periodontal would not progress. I also give my guys maxi-guard oral gel nightly, I don't brush, just rub it on their upper molars on both sides.

Anyway, just wanted to share this great news.


----------



## Maedusa

He is around 1,5-2 years, 5 months on raw.


----------



## zontee

i just got a new dog that is 3 i should take some so i can compair


----------



## carbonxxkidd

This are my doxie's teeth - Titan will be 3 in December and I have been supplementing his kibble with raw for about a year now (chicken wings/legs a few times a month). I am starting to increase the raw, trying to add a few meals a week in and see how that goes. I have a bigger dog and two cats and don't have the time and money to go completely raw at the moment, but would like to eventually. Titan also gets his teeth brushed, but from what I hear dachshunds tend to have bad teeth and need lots of dentals so I'm pretty excited about how his look! Orion (a 1yr, 50lb, aussie/golden/gsd?) won't let me take pictures of his teeth, but I will try to post those too at some point. Excited to see if feeding more raw can clean these babies up even more!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mondo

I was 100% raw but scaled back. My dogs are much older, 11 and 12 and one of them has bouts of inappetance, the other has Cushings. I've gone to home cooked and re-introduced steamed veg as that seems to get the picky one eating, and the bowel movements for my Cushingoid are much firmer with veg. This is raw feeding here though.  So I do feed raw necks daily. Chicken, duck or turkey. 1/4 of their daily food is raw neck. Small dogs tend to have bad teeth. Same number of teeth in a much smaller mouth is what I understand the issue is -- overcrowding. Maxiguard Oral Gel and raw necks has done the trick from my boys.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Here are photos of Orion's teeth. He is a little over a year old. You can't tell in this picture, but he has a significant (to me, everyone else says no) amount of tarter/build up on his bottom teeth - I have noticed it getting better already though. 
















Mondo said:


> Maxiguard Oral Gel and raw necks has done the trick from my boys.


I actually have some of the Maxiguard that I have been using recently, I love the instant fresh breath it gives my cats! Definitely want to keep using that. I have only fed chicken necks one time, and I don't know if it was just the ones I bought but they seemed too small for even Titan - he swallowed them whole without chewing at all. Worked great for the cats though! Titan is a gulper, but chicken wings/drummies seem to work well for him.


----------



## Fundog

Annie is nine years old. She has been on kibble all of her life, with the added occasional raw meaty bone as a treat once in a blue moon. She has now been on PMR for two months. The pics are kind of hard to see... she wasn't too keen on having her mouth held open and photographed, lol.


----------



## Fundog

Dottie is five years old. She has been kibble fed all of her life, except for the occasion RMB as a rare treat.

Oops! Got 'em in the wrong order: "after" then "before," lol.


----------



## I love my Great Dane/GSD!

My girl was almost 3 years into kibble before I switched her to the PMR diet 4 months ago! Her teeth never looked bad though so the before and after pics would look the same. LOL


----------



## RawPitbulls

I AM SO SICK!!! I had the BEST before and after photos! A beagles teeth absolutely covered in tartar, and then three weeks later, sparkling white! But they were lost along with my other phone!


----------



## Sprocket

1.5ish years after starting raw. 










4 years old in August


----------



## sozzle

What fantastic choppers!!


----------



## GimMom

I took Gimli's before pics last night, so I'll post that next month, along with an after. I'm really excited, especially after seeing everyone's progress!


----------



## aparcher13

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the raw feeding as I've been researching and just trying to get some food stockpiled and then committing to a date and just do it. Other than chicken and turkey bones...what type of bones from cows are ok to chew on?


----------



## cbork72

Hello! I am the mom of Bogie the beagle, he is a senior adopted doggie. I changed his diet to raw almost two months ago and his teeth were/still are abhorrent. It was ignorance on my part to be feeding him dry dog food for the years I have had him. However, after a health scare, I did some serious research and decided raw is the way to go. He is THRIVING! However, he WILL NOT let me look at his teeth for more than a quick peak, so pictures are out of the question. Some things I have noticed: He LOVES rabbit. He LOVES mealtimes even more than before. He went through a scratchy/dry skin phase, and I wonder if that was a detox of his little body from all that dry food. He's better now that I fed him some canned salmon on and off. The BEST thing I've noticed is that he's had a growth on the inner corner of an eye for the last few years. It would crust and crust and then break off and bleed, and keep doing the same thing. Well, you can hardly even see or feel it anymore! It's healed itself. He basically eats raw ground meats in the morning to which I throw in some pureed veggies, or cottage cheese, and then raw meaty bones in the evening. I basically get the bones on the weekend and cut and package them in parchment paper, throw them in a bag, and then just take one out to defrost every night. It's a lot less work than I thought it would be.


----------



## Brenlee

*Must depend on the raw food*

We have fed our two dogs raw food for 8 years or more. But their teeth got bad! I do not understand. They got raw chicken necks and tendons. I never gave them junk treats. Any ideas?


----------



## xellil

Brenlee said:


> We have fed our two dogs raw food for 8 years or more. But their teeth got bad! I do not understand. They got raw chicken necks and tendons. I never gave them junk treats. Any ideas?


How big are your dogs?

It's been my experience that chicken necks are too soft for teeth cleaning. For my smaller dogs I try to give them bigger bones they can't swallow, like pork shoulder roast bones or things like goat heads to give them a good workout and to clean their teeth. They can gnaw for an hour without getting much bone off. Depending on the size, duck heads seem to clean also. 

My larger dog gets bigger bones to eat, or something kind of large but frozen. Any time I feed a dog just chicken bones their teeth get bad. It might be something partially genetic, also.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

What other bones have you fed besides chicken necks? And how big is your dog?


----------



## magicre

even small dogs can gnaw on bones they cannot actually eat....that's where 'know thy dog' comes into play.

i have a collie who could eat beef ribs and i think they are too hard on the teeth...but lamb, calf, pork, emu, llama, etc, ribs are edible and good for teeth cleaning.

also , giving larger pieces of meat, presuming the dog is not a stupid eater and tries to swallow things whole, cleans teeth.

also, giving less white meat and more red meat would be super.

turkey necks, duck necks are also good for teeth cleaning


----------



## mariemm

Nice! I just switched to Raw and saw a difference in my Frenchie, just after 2 weeks of exclusively raw feeding. Teeth are whiter and his breath doesn't smell as bad. 
It is expensive though and I used to get my food from Darwins. But I just found this new company and they are half the cost and can deliver to my home in Los Angeles. Shipping isn't too bad either.
The second I bring in the package from outside my Frenchie goes nuts. Also, all their product is frozen and shipped frozen. You should try them out! Their name is Happee Dawg


----------



## Serenaplusjackson

aparcher13 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the raw feeding as I've been researching and just trying to get some food stockpiled and then committing to a date and just do it. Other than chicken and turkey bones...what type of bones from cows are ok to chew on?


I do not think that beef bones are good to chew, too hard:/ maybe pork?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Serenaplusjackson said:


> I do not think that beef bones are good to chew, too hard:/ maybe pork?


This another really old thread, who isn't here anymore. You can look at the date at the top of the post to see how recent it is..


----------



## Purrson

Do some dogs canines have light brown by gums? Even if fed raw? Sophie has had Instinct raw patties or Stella and chewy’s patty’s for breakfast since I got her, about a year old. I confess give Instinct Dry at night. Occasional raw egg and shell when we make eggs, and recently get fresh is best dehydrated raw chicken necks, rehydrate and give with food. Will try to get a picture, her back teeth have always been pearly white, still are. 
Get super giant braided bully sticks, she loves them.
Hope someone looks, all old posts.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Raw bones, not dehydrated, but actual whole raw bones do help to keep both teeth and gumline clean. What you are seeing may be some build up from eating patties. Ripping and tearing large chunks of boneless meats can also help keep them clean as well.


----------



## Purrson

Hard to get a picture of back teeth but they are totally clean. Just the canines have what you see.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

The gums look ok to me, from what I can see.


----------



## Purrson

naturalfeddogs said:


> The gums look ok to me, from what I can see.


Thank you yes her gums are not red at all, just tartar on big canine teeth concerns me. I am teetering on getting chicken drumsticks for her to try. Think better as less fat then the wings. She chews well.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

It doesn't look like tarter to me, just some staining. Thats different than tarter. A couple of mine have some staining, but not tarter.


----------



## bitterfgiirnjhy

Dude and Bucks Mamma started a thread about her dog's teeth change after a few months on raw feeding. This has sparked the interest in me to do a page or blog post on the PMR website about BEFORE and AFTER photos of dogs teeth.


----------

